# Beware



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

I know this sounds stupid but if there were a great number of horses missing it's probably because someone is trying to sell it to slaughter for money and it may sound sad but it's true Horse slaughter is legal again thanks to Obama :evil:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

*headdesk*. Please read up on recent slaughter debates before antagonizing. Most of us are pro slaughter here. 

P.S. Slaughter was never illegal. The funding was simply cut, and Obama reinstated it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes... Sadly, if slaughter stops, there will be WAY too many horses in the world who don't have loving homes and won't get the care they need because of it. It's sad, but it's no different than shelters that have to put down dogs and cats because of overpopulation. It's a necessary thing. I don't think I'm for it when people are running slaughter operations (buying as many horses as possible and selling them to slaughter just to gain profit, when those horses could have had wonderful homes) but it really is necessary to avoid mass overpopulation. It's not as easy as 'breed less horses and it won't be an issue' - if it was as simple as that something would have changed by now, but I think this is just the way it is and will be for a long time to come.

Also, some people eat horses. So, there's that too. (Just like some people in other countries eat dogs. Or how we eat cattle, but in some countries Cattle are sacred and never used for consumption.)


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ok but im confused i mean the way people slaughter them is inhumane and ridiculous if they can do a better job then tourtue them like whipping or electrocuting them then i'll be okay with it


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

There are laws and inspectors to make sure slaughter is humane in the US. Without slaughter in the US, they go to Mexico --- where there are no laws and there is cruel treatment like you describe. The best thing to keep horses from going to Mexico is to reinstate slaughter in the US with a chance for the horses to have to be transported shorter distances in approved conditions, and a chance of a humane final chapter.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Well how else do you propose they do it? The two methods I know of are 1.) using an electric probe to knock them out cold, then hoisting them up and cutting the throat to drain the blood. and 2.) using a bolt gun to the head to kill it right away, and then hoisting them up and cutting the throat to drain the blood.

It's awful. And it's sad. But there is no other way to do it that is as fast and effective that will keep it fit for consumption. It's not perfect, but it's about the best they can do.

Edit: Yes to everything said above me! Mexico horse slaughter is absolutely brutal. Better to do it here where it is regulated.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

oh the slaugher debate...always a big can of worms.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

slaughter will never be a beautiful thing.. Of any animal.. there is and will always be blood, gore and death.. Even in the best run slaughter houses you will not get a 100% kill rate, for which is usually dealt with immediatly.

I went with a friend once to have their beefer butchered, I was curious and decided to watch the procedure.. It is actually suprisingly quick.. they wasted no time in getting him in the chute, taking a shot (only rendered the guy unconcious btw), hoisting him up and cutting his throat (they cut down the jugular not across it- he gave a slight groan when they did this but was way to out of it to do anything else) , and he was bled out..all of ^this^ could not have taken more than three minutes.. from chute to death.. Was it a pretty thing to watch?? NO, But Knowing how quick it is once the animal is on the kill floor reassured me. Are there sick individuals out there that do sick things to animals in slaughter houses?? YES, and its sad.. but this type of thing is not the norm. A hoisted up concious prey animal IS A DANGEROUS THING.

Do yourself a favor and instead of watching all of the anti slaughter propoganda out there that PETA and the HSUS put out there, go educate yourself with real information. If you find after doing that, that you still don't agree with what happens- then that is fine...But judging by what you said, you are pretty darn un educated on the matter.

I am sick of anti slaughter people always assuming that people who work in slaughter houses are somehow screwed up in the head.. truth is is its a GOOD paying job..swift will start you off at $17 an hour+ benefits to gut..

Also That HSUS video of the chino california plant where the downer cows were bulldozed by the fork lift...THEY WAITED MONTHS to release the video at a time that would be convenient to further their agenda...How is that for animal love??

Or the video of the cattle blinking after being strung up?? Its a brain function that happens after death (they brain is often the last thing to actually die)..saw this with my own eyes..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Shirekeldeo7 said:


> Ok but im confused i mean the way people slaughter them is inhumane and ridiculous if they can do a better job then tourtue them like whipping or electrocuting them then i'll be okay with it


I think you could do with a little bit of education about the issue rather than listening to the animal rights groups.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

There is no sudden spike in horse theft - for slaughter or otherwise. As for the "now legal again" statement - it would be to your benefit to do a little reading up on the issue so that you can have factual information to use in your arguments rather that repeating false information.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

As sad as horse slaughter is, it is a humane option. Think about it this way... If people were no longer able to send their horses to slaughter, what would happen to the hundreds of thousands of horses sent each year? Short answer, being shot, left to starve, beaten to death etc.... There doesn't seem to be any good answer here. 

I find it so sad that so many beautiful horses are killed each year but even more upsetting is them being loaded into cattle cars and driven hundreds or thousands of miles to Mexico then standing them out on kill farms starving or with broken bones or other injuring waiting to be killed. As sad as it is, it is much more humane to end their suffering here, and doing it quickly.  The way they do it here beats other methods used elsewhere. 

There is nothing wrong with having strong emotions over this subject as it shows you have a big heart. Save the horses you can. Encourage others to adopt vs. breed when possible etc... Beyond that, work to do the most humane thing one can do at the end. Educate all those that you can.


----------



## Red Cedar Farm (Dec 19, 2012)

We've already seen the horrific outcome of what happens to horses when there is no outlet for those who are unwanted....people abuse, neglect, leave them to starve, turn them loose to fend for themselves...
I hate that we have come to the place where we have to dispose of so many unwanted horses. But it beats the alternative of having them die slow, agonizing deaths or meet with tragic accidents because their owner could not or would not take care of them.
A lot of people blame the small, back yard breeder, and to an extent they have a part in the horse overpopulation....but I put just as much if not more blame on the shoulders of the huge ranches with 20, 30, 50 or even hundreds of broodmares dropping foals each year. Most of those foals end up flooding auction rings across the country. Only a select few of those foals produced are deemed "high quality" and go on to represent the ranches and stallions who produced them. And what's worse is the major breed associations encourage and reward them with notoriety. 
So with so many horses being mass produced, and not enough homes for them all...and with the economy the way it is now, making it difficult to impossible for the average person to properly house and care for a horse, there just is no other humane way to deal with this problem at the moment.
Slaughter is a necessary evil. Sad, yes. But necessary none the less.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Red Cedar Farm said:


> We've already seen the horrific outcome of what happens to horses when there is no outlet for those who are unwanted....people abuse, neglect, leave them to starve, turn them loose to fend for themselves...
> I hate that we have come to the place where we have to dispose of so many unwanted horses. But it beats the alternative of having them die slow, agonizing deaths or meet with tragic accidents because their owner could not or would not take care of them.
> A lot of people blame the small, back yard breeder, and to an extent they have a part in the horse overpopulation....but I put just as much if not more blame on the shoulders of the huge ranches with 20, 30, 50 or even hundreds of broodmares dropping foals each year. Most of those foals end up flooding auction rings across the country. Only a select few of those foals produced are deemed "high quality" and go on to represent the ranches and stallions who produced them. And what's worse is the major breed associations encourage and reward them with notoriety.
> So with so many horses being mass produced, and not enough homes for them all...and with the economy the way it is now, making it difficult to impossible for the average person to properly house and care for a horse, there just is no other humane way to deal with this problem at the moment.
> Slaughter is a necessary evil. Sad, yes. But necessary none the less.


Agree. 112%. Could not have said it better myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am really uneducated on this matter as far as how it is going to be handled. The acceptance of horses and such. Is it at all possible that people could steal horses and sell them for a quick buck? Kinda like the druggies to get quick money??


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> I am really uneducated on this matter as far as how it is going to be handled. The acceptance of horses and such. Is it at all possible that people could steal horses and sell them for a quick buck? Kinda like the druggies to get quick money??


Yes that's possible. But I attend New Holland auction quite often. I can recognize all of the kill buyers, they are buying for about $35-50 per horse. 

So if someone is really desperate, and needs to earn money, they could steal your horse rather than someone going to an auction and just buying one. 

I think the risk outweighs the benefits though.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Thus the reason the bless the food on your plate and thank god for it.

Something had to die for it to be there and it deserves our gratitude and respect.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

With all the free horses on Craigslist, it isn't necessary to steal them.

People pose as good homes all the time when their intentions are less than stellar.

Free horses go to slaughter, free dogs go to testing facilities and dog fighting rings. Not always of course, but are you willing to take that chance?

Pets should never be given away free to strangers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Yah probably not a quick enough fix for a druggie or someone like that. First they would have to feel comfortable around horses, then have a truck and trailer, so I feel safe now, lol.


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

Im sorry if i posted this forum i mean i really love horses but everytime i see them get slaughtered or die get very angry that it's not right


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Shirekeldeo7 said:


> Im sorry if i posted this forum i mean i really love horses but everytime i see them get slaughtered or die get very angry that it's not right


 
Me too. It is a very sad fact of life. The best we can do is be part of the solution, not part of the problem.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Shirekeldeo7 said:


> Im sorry if i posted this forum i mean i really love horses but everytime i see them get slaughtered or die get very angry that it's not right


How often do you 'see them get slaughtered'? Are you hanging around slaughterhouses??


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

themacpack said:


> How often do you 'see them get slaughtered'? Are you hanging around slaughterhouses??


Thank god no i couldn't stand it but i see it on youtube why idk it just happens :?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Stop looking for things that upset you on YouBoob. 

Honestly, horses die every day just like other animals and people. Death isn't pretty no matter how it comes packaged.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Shirekeldeo7 said:


> Thank god no i couldn't stand it but i see it on youtube why idk it just happens :?


Honestly the youtube videos are only showing the worst of it.

I'm neither pro nor anti slaughter...I'm somewhere in between. I don't _like_ that it's a necessary evil, but that's just what it is. If there was a legitimately humane way to do it, I'd be all for it. Alas, there is not. I've never heard of the electrocution method. I do know that the bolt gun more often than not does _not_ kill the horse and many horses under the bolt gun method are actually conscious when tied up to be slit...which I do believe to be illegal. I like the one place in Canada where they just put a bullet into their head...

In my perfect world (with slaughter still necessary):
It would be illegal to slaughter companion horses for consumption.
Private owners, kill buyers, etc. would not be paid for providing the animals.
Euthanasia for companion horses would be extremely affordable/readily available.
Food horses would be raised for such, like cattle or other consumed animals.

But so much for anything being easy.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you have a companion horse, why would you take it auction therefore subjecting it to slaughter ? If you r horse is too ill too old too lame you have 3 choices, let it die naturally (painfull), have it euthanized (painfull) have it slaughtered ( painfull) . 
Horse meat.. not until the products used on horses state " safe for animals used for slaughter. Until then.. no way. Not my horses. But liek with the millions of cats and dogs that die every year , what happens to the unwanted horses, starved to death ? shipped to Mexico used for Charro rodeo tripping ? tortured before slaughtered.. There is one solution.. if you get a horse, keep it until it dies. Dont be breeding .


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know about any other places, but the horse industry here is kind of taking a brutal landslide. With the price of hay a lot of people can no longer afford to keep their horses anymore and no one wants to buy, so what are they supposed to do with these horses that they can't sell? To be quite honest I would rather send my horses to slaughter than let them sit in their paddock and starve to death. It's a sad reality, but without slaughter there would be twenty times more cruelty cases.


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

stevenson said:


> If you r horse is too ill too old too lame you have 3 choices, let it die naturally (painfull), have it euthanized (painfull) have it slaughtered ( painfull).


Why do you say humane euthanasia is painful?

I am curious how many people on this forum have actually received any training in regards to the slaughter process, or even euthanasia for that matter. There are indicators we look for to ensure that these animals pass in a painless, humane manner. Spasms are normal and do not indicate pain. Instead, look for a "righting response" when the animal is hung for bleeding. This means, if the animal is truly unconscious, it might thrash but the neck will remain limp because the animal is not trying to right itself.

It is normal for an animal to be rendered unconscious, not killed, prior to slaughter. This facilitates proper bleeding. I am not against slaughter, but it needs to be humane. Most slaughter facilities are not designed for horses. They are designed for cattle, which think differently than horses. Cattle should never see people in a good slaughter facility, and should be relatively quiet as this indicates they are not overly stressed.

Proper restraint ensures that whatever method of rendering insensible to pain is used, the animal will go down with one hit. A squeeze chute for cattle should close from both sides not one side. Do horses respond to squeeze chute? I don't know, I haven't seen any research on that subject and I have never put one of my horses in a squeeze chute. I have been to large slaughter plants when the pneumatic captive bolt gun was defective so they had to hit the animal a second time, with a backup, and it was very quick, I don't think it caused undue stress.

I encourage everyone to do thorough research on slaughter and euthanasia. It doesn't have to be a terrible thing. We as humans have the power to "play God" by ending suffering, and euthanasia is truly the final act of love, not something to be feared. I wouldn't personally eat a horse that hasn't been raised for meat, but who am I to judge people that do. As long as the animal is humanely killed, I see nothing wrong with not letting the flesh go to waste.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

How can you say it is not Painful ? Are the nerve conductors attached to show that the nerves have not responded ? Euthanasia basically stops the heart.. have you watched the face of a horse that is being euthed ? and i have seen a horse that while still breathing spasmed . Being shot hurts .
I did forget a fourth option.. you can send the horse to a zoo , large cat facility, and they can put a bullett in its head and use it to feed the lions etc.


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

stevenson said:


> How can you say it is not Painful ? Are the nerve conductors attached to show that the nerves have not responded ? Euthanasia basically stops the heart.. have you watched the face of a horse that is being euthed ? and i have seen a horse that while still breathing spasmed . Being shot hurts .
> I did forget a fourth option.. you can send the horse to a zoo , large cat facility, and they can put a bullett in its head and use it to feed the lions etc.


Yes, I have. And if that is your experience, then your vet is not doing it right. A sedative should be delivered before the shot that kills the horse.

And if you are not doing chemical euthanasia, then one well-placed bullet would drop the horse without it even knowing what is going on.

In my personal experience, the most pain comes from the reason you chose to euthanize.... hence the need for the euthanasia.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I watched the Vet Sedate the horse,I was holding the lead rope and it was enough . I am not against Euthanization, slaughter or a bullet to the head. I just do not consider them to be pain free.. LEss pain than abuse less pain than starvation. 
I am against using horse meat , That has been treated with Medications that state DO NOT use for animals intended for slaughter, for human consumption.
I am against Charro rodeos, cow tripping, tiping and same for the horse tripping. I am against BUll fighting as done in Spain. I am against Dog and Chicken fighting. That is all painfull to the animal . I am against breeding just because you have a mare or stallion. Same for dogs,, cause you are just gonna get rich doing so.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

As a veterinarian, I have euthanized horses as well as other animals to relieve their suffering and pain. 

It is incorrect to claim that it is painful. The barbiturate in the drug anesthetizes the animal. The potassium stops the heart.

Have you ever been anesthetized? Same difference, except they don't wake up. It is like turning out a light.


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

Celeste said:


> As a veterinarian, I have euthanized horses as well as other animals to relieve their suffering and pain.
> 
> It is incorrect to claim that it is painful. The barbiturate in the drug anesthetizes the animal. The potassium stops the heart.
> 
> Have you ever been anesthetized? Same difference, except they don't wake up. It is like turning out a light.


Thank you for reiterating this. Again, I feel that those who believe this causes pain either have seen it done incorrectly, or they do not understand the body's response to the process.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I stated I believed it was painful. I have had over the years, due to horses age , guts failing, old dying horses euthed. THe horse I saw in PAIN had been tranked, had the full kill dose. THis horse when it hit the ground, tried to rise, curled her legs up bought her head and neck and it was awful. The horses nostrils were flared , it Moaned , Now it was not like 5 or 10 minutes went by, it was probably within one or two minutes, but that horse was in pain . It still Haunts me. Maybe the VEt had done something wrong, but with the full dose that horse felt it. One VEt did not admin enuf on a huge draft, and that horse had to have a second full dose, and it did not show as much pain as the mare , but the facial expression on the Draft was awful also.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That is not a typical euthanasia. Something went wrong. That is unfortunate.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Celeste said:


> That is not a typical euthanasia. Something went wrong. That is unfortunate.


Yes, I agree. And personally, if this was the same vet who did both of these euthanasias I would not ask them to care for my animals again.

I interned at a rehab center this last summer. Sadly, a lot of animals have to be euthed because we just can't do anything for them. Every single one I witnessed was painless and humane. The animal - whether it be a fox or a tiny sparrow - was sedated and put under, and then delivered an injection into their heart. The last thing any of them remembered was peacefully falling asleep, and that is how it should be every single time any animal is ever put to sleep.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Hon, i appreciate your concern for the welfare of the horses. Some posters are incorrect in stating the majority of posters on this forum are pro slaughter. I do not recall filling out a survey question when i registered asking my stand on equine slaughter. I am not pro slaughter but am in favor of humane euthanisia of stupid owners.

If you would like to make a difference, volunteer at a local rescue and read, read, read about the issues. We all make a difference in this world. We just need to decide if it will be good or bad. 
Be well


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Had same thing happened to a beloved mare. She dropped and i will never forget her scream. Seems last time i recall, Doc, i didn't scream in pain before i went out during surgery.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Unfortunate is having your mare's ashes returned to you in a Tupperware container. Unfortunate is paying a vet $18,000 for colic surgery and they don't bother to use abdominal mesh. Unfortunate isstanding by when a vet promises your mare will go peacefully and she screams and thrashes in pain while the tech runs to the truck for more meds. What is the most unfortunate is that there are people practicing vet medicine who should not have made it out of vet school. If i sound angry, you're right but i also know if a vet isn't from Hagger or Roode they're not touching my animals.


----------



## Shirekeldeo7 (Dec 15, 2012)

66Domino said:


> Unfortunate is having your mare's ashes returned to you in a Tupperware container. Unfortunate is paying a vet $18,000 for colic surgery and they don't bother to use abdominal mesh. Unfortunate isstanding by when a vet promises your mare will go peacefully and she screams and thrashes in pain while the tech runs to the truck for more meds. What is the most unfortunate is that there are people practicing vet medicine who should not have made it out of vet school. If i sound angry, you're right but i also know if a vet isn't from Hagger or Roode they're not touching my animals.


I'm so very sorry to hear that. That is so sad :-( if i own a horse i hope i don't have to go through something like that but either way your words are kind and i understand


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

66Domino said:


> Unfortunate is having your mare's ashes returned to you in a Tupperware container. Unfortunate is paying a vet $18,000 for colic surgery and they don't bother to use abdominal mesh. Unfortunate isstanding by when a vet promises your mare will go peacefully and she screams and thrashes in pain while the tech runs to the truck for more meds. What is the most unfortunate is that there are people practicing vet medicine who should not have made it out of vet school. If i sound angry, you're right but i also know if a vet isn't from Hagger or Roode they're not touching my animals.


I am so sorry for your loss. Vets are only human just like the rest of us. And as such, they make mistakes. The most horrific animal death I have ever witnessed was a botched castration. Perfectly routine, textbook procedure. Vet was fresh out of school, came highly recommended by the regular vet who couldn't do the procedure that day. He missed an enlarged inguinal ring and the animal was eviscerated. He didn't believe me when I called to say the poor creature's guts were out. I waited an hour for him to come back. Another hour for the vet to clean the intestines and stuff them back in. He ended up dying in my arms... with only two stitches to go. I will never, ever forget walking into the barn that day and seeing him stagger to his feet and trying to come to me with his guts hanging out. It still haunts me in my dreams and was nearly two years ago... Do I blame the vet? Not really. Yes, it was entirely preventable, but we all make mistakes. I bet you that vet will NEVER make that mistake again. It is a shame that an innocent creature I loved had to suffer so horrifically, but his ultimate sacrifice made the world better for other creatures.........


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

prettydecoy said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Vets are only human just like the rest of us. And as such, they make mistakes. The most horrific animal death I have ever witnessed was a botched castration. Perfectly routine, textbook procedure. Vet was fresh out of school, came highly recommended by the regular vet who couldn't do the procedure that day. He missed an enlarged inguinal ring and the animal was eviscerated. He didn't believe me when I called to say the poor creature's guts were out. I waited an hour for him to come back. Another hour for the vet to clean the intestines and stuff them back in. He ended up dying in my arms... with only two stitches to go. I will never, ever forget walking into the barn that day and seeing him stagger to his feet and trying to come to me with his guts hanging out. It still haunts me in my dreams and was nearly two years ago... Do I blame the vet? Not really. Yes, it was entirely preventable, but we all make mistakes. I bet you that vet will NEVER make that mistake again. It is a shame that an innocent creature I loved had to suffer so horrifically, but his ultimate sacrifice made the world better for other creatures.........


Thank you SO MUCH for this. People expect vets to be PERFECT. And doctors... Oh my lord, especially doctors. Being a vet/doctor/medical anything is the only professions people expect humans to be perfect and throw a lawsuit when they aren't, and it just can't happen. People will make mistakes no matter how hard they try not to. A vet is a person just like you or me.

My old dog had a major issue with his ear - an autoimmune thing that made it extremely painful to open his mouth. Our vet had NO idea what it was, and we spent SO much money trying to figure out what he had. For months we tried, until he figured it out - but it was too late, and he had to be put to sleep. But not long after that, another Mastiff came into the vet with the same issue, and he knew exactly how to treat it. It was awful, and we all wish he could have found it sooner. It was something he had never seen before and he was looking at a jaw infection instead of the inner ear. He had every reason to suspect a jaw issue. Like you said, I bet he will NEVER make that same mistake again, and will double check ear/jaw issues from now on. An awful circumstance but because of it he was able to save the next dog. We still love the vet and go to him even though it's a long drive after moving - he really did go above and beyond for the dog, doing tests and research on his own time that he didn't charge us for, even sending some to other states and overseas. 

It's all a matter of finding the right veterinarian. Had he made the same mistake again (like the vet improperly euthanizing several horses) we likely would have not gone back.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this. People expect vets to be PERFECT. And doctors... Oh my lord, especially doctors. Being a vet/doctor/medical anything is the only professions people expect humans to be perfect and throw a lawsuit when they aren't, and it just can't happen. People will make mistakes no matter how hard they try not to. A vet is a person just like you or me.
> 
> My old dog had a major issue with his ear - an autoimmune thing that made it extremely painful to open his mouth. Our vet had NO idea what it was, and we spent SO much money trying to figure out what he had. For months we tried, until he figured it out - but it was too late, and he had to be put to sleep. But not long after that, another Mastiff came into the vet with the same issue, and he knew exactly how to treat it. It was awful, and we all wish he could have found it sooner. It was something he had never seen before and he was looking at a jaw infection instead of the inner ear. He had every reason to suspect a jaw issue. Like you said, I bet he will NEVER make that same mistake again, and will double check ear/jaw issues from now on. An awful circumstance but because of it he was able to save the next dog. We still love the vet and go to him even though it's a long drive after moving - he really did go above and beyond for the dog, doing tests and research on his own time that he didn't charge us for, even sending some to other states and overseas.
> 
> It's all a matter of finding the right veterinarian. Had he made the same mistake again (like the vet improperly euthanizing several horses) we likely would have not gone back.


I worked in the medical profession for many years at a teaching facility to be specific. Perhaps the problem is with Arizona. The clinic that 'treated' our mare was considered top notch and perhaps by AZ standards they were. Roode and Riddle in Lexington saved two of our horses and for that we are forever grateful. 

The situation with our lovely mare was a situation that could have been avoided. When another vet called the hospital to report the mare had pus 'flowing' from the incision and they argue about it - that's a red flag. It's also a red flag when another owner tells you the same thing happened to their horse after abdominal surgery by this group.

We're not the types to sue but I can honestly hope these people if hospitalized receive the same level of care they provided our mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

prettydecoy said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Vets are only human just like the rest of us. And as such, they make mistakes. The most horrific animal death I have ever witnessed was a botched castration. Perfectly routine, textbook procedure. Vet was fresh out of school, came highly recommended by the regular vet who couldn't do the procedure that day. He missed an enlarged inguinal ring and the animal was eviscerated. He didn't believe me when I called to say the poor creature's guts were out. I waited an hour for him to come back. Another hour for the vet to clean the intestines and stuff them back in. He ended up dying in my arms... with only two stitches to go. I will never, ever forget walking into the barn that day and seeing him stagger to his feet and trying to come to me with his guts hanging out. It still haunts me in my dreams and was nearly two years ago... Do I blame the vet? Not really. Yes, it was entirely preventable, but we all make mistakes. I bet you that vet will NEVER make that mistake again. It is a shame that an innocent creature I loved had to suffer so horrifically, but his ultimate sacrifice made the world better for other creatures.........


I understand what you're saying but I hated the smug, "I couldn't possibly have made a mistake" attitude from this vet. It was all about CYA and not, let's get in there and take care of this. Oh, I forgot that he was clear enough of mind to say he'd open her again for an additional $10,000.

If a vet wants to gain additional knowledge, let them do it on their own animals or the animals of people who are prepared for the carnage. Our girl would have had a better end if I just put a slug in her skull. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

Apologizes for the rant. It's close to the anniversary date of our loss. I guess what set me off although not intended was the comment "it's unfortunate". Losing any animal due to neglect of a professional - and it was neglect - is cruel to both horse and owner. Thanks for listening...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prettydecoy (Feb 4, 2012)

66Domino said:


> Apologizes for the rant. It's close to the anniversary date of our loss. I guess what set me off although not intended was the comment "it's unfortunate". Losing any animal due to neglect of a professional - and it was neglect - is cruel to both horse and owner. Thanks for listening...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is no need to apologize to me! ((hugs))


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

prettydecoy said:


> There is no need to apologize to me! ((hugs))


Hugs for you too! Sorry you went through something similar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

